# Beef Rub Suggestions



## placebo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to be smoking a beef rib roast and chuck roast this weekend and I want to try some different rubs. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## meowey (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's on I got from cajunsmoker.  I like it a lot for beef!

4 TBSP Splenda brown sugar (if regular brown sugar use 8 TBSP)
1 TBSP Red Pepper (cayenne) 
1 TBSP Chili powder 
1 tsp Black Pepper 
1.5 tsp dry mustard 
1.5 tsp onion powder 
1/2 tsp white pepper 

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 20, 2007)

Meowey,

I keep meaning to try this rub, but I have a question about the white pepper.  I use this in my alfredo sauce, but am wandering what you feel it brings to the table in your rub.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a true beleiver in Jeff's rub... ya' gotta try it!


----------



## richtee (Sep 20, 2007)

For beef, I usually integrate some rosemary and thyme into the rub. Savory goes well too. Also the yellow mustard base to hold a nice thick crust of rub is sweet...!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

something different, but gypc's italian sammie rub is great too even if ya don't slice it for the sammies. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1605


----------



## meowey (Sep 20, 2007)

Geek,

I have used both white and black pepper in that rub.  I find that they smell and taste enough alike that I will forgo the more expensive white pepper unless it is a soup or sauce where the black flakes would look funny.  As I said, I copied that directly from the one that cajunsmoker posted, the question might better be directed his way.

How about that for a good non-answer??

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

